# Robot Seguidor de Laser



## sinaptico (Jul 31, 2008)

Hola a todos, escribo en el foro pues me he propuesto como poyecto personal la construccion de un robot seguidor de laser, la idea general es que una camara de video siga o trackee un laser, el problema principal es que no tengo mucha experiencia y me gustaria algo de ayuda.

desde ya agradezco a todos quienes puedan colaborar


----------



## psychatog (Ago 1, 2008)

En la que te metiste!es muy dificil. 
Yo no tengo ni idea de como programar eso.
Se me ocurre que seria mas facil utilizar un puntero con una frecuencia fija. Ubicar unos fotodiodos, que capten todo el entorno en distintas direcciones y se filtren de los haces recibidos los que tienen  la frecuencia del que emitimos (asi nos olvidamos de interferencias). De manera que cuando el haz emitido refleje en los fotodiodos dependiendo de los fotodiodos que se activan con la frec fijada se calcule la direccion de movimiento.
Se entiende? Seguro que no.
Ademas sospecho que debe haber mejores sensores que unos simples fotodiodos.

Posteo esta idea solo para motivar la discucion. Suerte sanaptico!


----------



## asherar (Ago 1, 2008)

Preguntas: 

El láser es visible, supongo, de los rojos ? 
No te sirve una lente de 5 cm de diámetro con 4 fototransistores en el plano imagen ?

Ideas:
Midiendo las 4 señales sacás la dirección de dónde viene el spot. 
Si el láser no está muy lejos no creo que necesites codificar la señal. 
Por intensidad nomás se separa de la luz ambiente. 
Eso lo hacés poniendo a cada fototransistor una R pequeña para dar tener poca ganancia. 
Ajustale R hasta que ni un foco de frente sature pero que el laser sí.


----------



## sinaptico (Ago 1, 2008)

Muchas gracias por las rapidas respuestas, en primer lugar si el laser es visible o sea de los rojos, en segundo lugar la idea de psychatog me parece no es mala y la entiendo a la perfeccion.
La idea de Alejandro Sherar no me queda muy clara existe la posibilidad de algun bosquejo o algo, ademas no me quedo muy claro lo de la codificación.
Espero me puedan seguir ayudando ya que este proyecto me ha hecho estudiar mucho y aprender nuevas cosas, espero ustedes puedan aportar mas ideas y conocimientos.

Atte.

Sinaptico


----------



## psychatog (Ago 1, 2008)

Codificarla es darle una frecuencia. Como dije antes.
Me parece que la codificacion es necesaria, si se quiere que sea medianamente serio. Depende del nivel de calidad que quieras para el proyecto.


----------



## sinaptico (Ago 1, 2008)

Ha o sea que la frecuencia del laser sea conocida, y que utilice esta misma como codificación? ha eso te refieres


----------



## asherar (Ago 1, 2008)

Lo que sugiere "psychatog" es un "chopeado" o entrecortado de la señal. 
Supongo que será por los estándares de la industria.
Capáz que por eso lo tengas que implementar, aunque no sea indispensable. 

Lo que yo digo, y con todo respeto, es que el trabajo extra que te lleva implementar el chopeado se justifica cuando tenés posibles candidatos de interferencia en el mismo rango de la señal. 

Te mando un esquema de algo simple que armé hace tiempo. 

CCD de 4 pixels 
Son 4 fototransistores en una pcb de 1cmx1cm, y montados en una cajita de plástico negra. Todo va dentro de un caño opaco del diámetro de la lente. 
Este es de 2x2 pixels pero también se lo puede hacer de más, sólo que es más trabajo. 
Aprovecha el principio de las primeras máquinas de foto "pin-hole".
El método de selección de rayos se llama filtrado espacial 
Si incide luz normal, paralela al eje, también entra, pero la intensidad será miles de veces 
menor que la del spot laser. Con endurecer la ganancia del optotransistor debería ser 
suficiente. 
Total no lo querés para sacar fotos.   

EDITADO: 
La forma de saber que estás alineado es medir una señal casi igual en los 4 fotoTs.
Hay lentes de diámetros grandes no muy caras. 
La calidad óptica no es crucial ya que no se quiere obtener imagen, y el laser es potente. 
Lo que sí tiene que estar limpia, porque la alta densidad de potencia del laser va "quemando" 
literalmente las partículas de polvo, lo que mancha la lente en forma irreversible. 
Si eso va a estar muy expuesto al polvo se debería proteger la lente con una tapa de vidrio, plana, que se pueda cambiar por bajo costo. 

Éxitos !


----------



## psychatog (Ago 2, 2008)

Tenes que ir pensando en como vas a mover el robot.
Seguramente dependera de como detectes la direccion del puntero.


----------



## asherar (Ago 3, 2008)

Una forma más simple sería poner el detector justo atrás del agujerito. 
Pierdes la información del desplazamiento del haz respecto del eje, pero 
todavía selecciona la dirección de incidencia, que creo que es lo que más 
importa.
La macana es que el laser sea tan direccional. 
Si el spot se sale del área del laser perdiste toda referencia.


----------



## asherar (Ago 3, 2008)

Otra idea parecida: 

Tal vez una pantalla difusora amplificadora antes de la lente fuera más práctica. 
Esta pantalla opera de filtro de intensidad y de generador de posicion. 
Con un solo opto en el foco de la lente sería suficiente.
La señal ahora será más sébil, pero ya no será tan fácil que el sistema pierda el spot. 
Vos qué pensás ?

Saludos


----------



## sinaptico (Ago 3, 2008)

Gracias por las respuestas, voy a analizar bien detalladamente las diferentes soluciones planteadas por ustedes para var como me va.


----------



## ODRAREGBV1989 (Mar 8, 2011)

hola a todos, pues yo tengo ahora si que un super proyecto de tesis, porque recientemente me ofrecieron un proyecto parecido, el cual consiste en un robot seguidor de laser, pero el detalle es que tengo dos opciones;
1) Que el robot detecte el laser por medio de otro laser, es decir, que tengamos un laser radial en algun punto y nuestro robot mande una señal de laser constante por todos los puntos y una ves que ambas señales de laser se cruzen el robot lo detecte y busque la trayectoria para poder llegar hasta ese punto.

2) esta opcion se me hace un poco mas compleja, consiste en montarle una camara de alta resolucion al robot y por medio de procesamiento de imagenes que el robot detecte donde esta el laser por medio de la camara y enseguida a eso se traslade hasta dicho punto.

me gustaria saber sus opiniones acerca de este proyecto y cual les pareceria mas viable....
gracias de antemano


----------



## Azlan (Mar 26, 2012)

Hola sinaptico estoy interesado en hacer algo igual me gustaria saber si lograste llevar acabo tu proyecto y de que forma lo resolviste.


----------

